# Goldfische rausfischen



## SonjaJ (18. Mai 2011)

Wahrscheinlich hab ich jetzt eine total dumme Frage. 

Ich möchte gerne aus unserem Teich ein paar Goldfische entfernen, da es schön langsam zu viele werden. Einen Abnehmer dafür hab ich auch schon.

Allerdings gestaltet sich das Herausfischen schwieriger als gedacht. Ich versuchs schon ein paar Wochen lang immer wieder, aber unsere Fischis sind wohl einfach zu schnell für mich.  :shock

Und nach einer gewisschen Zeit checken sie wohl auch was ich vorhabe und kommen gar nicht erst an die Oberfläche. 

....die Seerosen sind mittlerweile auch schon am Wachsen. Und je mehr Seerosen, desto mehr Versteckmöglichkeiten.

Gibts irgendeinen simplen Trick oder Tipp für mich wie ich die Fische am einfachsten rausfischen kann? Mit Futter klappts auch nicht, wir fütter unsere Fische normalerweise auch nicht.


----------



## Denniso (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische rausfischen*

Hallo,

Mit 2-3 Mann je nach Größe des Teichs funktionierts Prima. Evtl. auch etwas Wasser ablassen 

Liebe Größe


----------



## VolkerN (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische rausfischen*

Hallo Sonja,

ich fuettere die Fische immer wieder und fast taeglich entferne ich mit dem Kescher Blaetter aus dem Teich. Die Fische kommen (in der Hoffnung das es was Leckeres zu futtern gibt) deshalb schon angeschwommen wenn sie mich nur aus der Ferne sehen.

Einige Spezialisten sind so zutraulich das sie sich sogar in den Kescher schwimmen obwohl ich Blaetter und keine Fische rausholen moechte     

Allerdings dauerts halt ein bissl bis sie so zutraulich werden. Ich wuerds ein paar Tage mit fuettern versuchen und nebenher mit dem Kescher ein bissl im Wasser "rumwedeln".  ...wenn sie merken das du sie rausholen willst hast du kaum eine Chance ...dann bekommen sie Bammel und suchen das Weite


----------



## jolantha (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische rausfischen*

Hallo Sonja,
besorg Dir einfach mal eine " __ Senke " , das ist ein quadratisches Netz, das an Schnüren mit einem Stock auf dem Teichgrund ( Flachzone) abgelegt wird. Wenn die Fische sich dann darüber aufhalten einfach hochziehen
Klappt aber auch nicht immer !!


----------



## SonjaJ (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische rausfischen*

Das Rumwedeln mit dem Kescher mach ich eigentlich ständig (Blätter usw. rausfischen). Sie kommen zwar schon neugierig her wenn ich den Kescher ruhig halte, im letzten Moment drehen sie aber wieder um. :?

Ich hab anscheinend sehr ängstliche und skeptische Viecher im Teich. 

Ich werds mal mit 1-2 zusätzlichen Leuten versuchen.


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische rausfischen*

Hallo Sonja,

hier wurde verschiedentlich schon empfohlen, mit zwei Keschern und bei Dunkelheit mit Taschenlampe zu agieren. Ob es hilft, kann ich allerdings nicht sagen.


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische rausfischen*




Hallo, ja das geht warten bis es Dunkel ist und dann mit 2 Mann und Taschenlampe

ging recht gut aber :dumm andere sollten es nicht sehen die werden einen dann

wohl für völlig gaga halten  wir haben viel Spaß gehabt dabei !!

Ich hatte das auch hier irgendwo gelesen !

Gruß Doris


----------



## SonjaJ (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische rausfischen*



Warum gerade nachts? Sind die Fische da nicht so "aktiv". Und schreckt sie die Taschenlampe nicht?


----------



## Springmaus (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische rausfischen*

Hallo,

leider  hatte es irgendwo gelesen und ausprobiert !

Gruß Doris


----------



## Echinopsis (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische rausfischen*

Evtl weil sie das Licht anzieht?

Ich hatte ebenfalls sehr gute Erfahrungen mit Volkers Methode, sie an den Kescher zu gewöhnen...so habe ich meinen Bestand vor ein paar Wochen am alten Teich mal wieder drastisch reduziert..


----------



## Christine (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische rausfischen*

Ich denke, der Hauptgrund dürfte der nicht vorhandene Schattenwurf sein.


----------



## baddie (18. Mai 2011)

*AW: Goldfische rausfischen*

Hi, 

lad doch bitte mal ein Bild von Deinem Teich hoch. Ich würde den gern mal in der totalen sehen und evtl. habe ich dann nen guten Tip für Dich 

Hängt aber von der Teichform und dem Bewuchs ab. 
Viele unterwasserpflanzen ? 

Gruß

Dirk


----------

